# Do you avoid eye contact when you walk past people?



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

This question is for people that get out regularly.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Agh! I hate walking past people in the halls or streets so ****ing much. It is so incredibly awkward and uncomfortable for _both _people involved.

Not making eye contact or swiftly taking out your phone eases the awkwardness, so I avoid eye contact at all costs. Even if I did do it, what the hell would I say? I have social anxiety for ****s sake. They'd feel so weird that some awkward as hell stranger stared them down in the street.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't really look at anyone's face unless I'm sitting down or they are looking at something else. When I'm in public, my eyesight gets bad because it's like there is too much to look at. If I'm walking towards people, I think I pretend to look at things next to them so I don't have to look at them. It's worse if I know them, because then I feel more like I'm being watched and feel like covering my face up.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I try to look at them, maybe not their eyes, but their bodies. I think it's weird to not acknowledge someone who's right in front of you. At times when i feel less anxious i try to look them in the eyes


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

I usually focus on objects on the ground, like a stick or a leaf. lol


----------



## theroaringboyinthecorner (Oct 8, 2015)

The floor looks beautiful at this time of year


----------



## shyicebear (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't make eye contact with other people. They can tell that I struggle to do that then it becomes really awkward. Sometimes I would try to force myself because maybe I could get better at this, but it doesn't work with strangers. It feels unnatural and overwhelming to me. But I’m always aware of everything and everyone in my surroundings. I just don't look at their eyes.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I try to look straight ahead at the distance. I get stared at a lot, so I consider it rude to look people I don't know directly in the eye while walking passed them. It's unnerving.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I like to say hi to people and look at them if I'm capable. It's not easy saying hi or smiling, but it's also just has anxiety educing for me to avoid eye contact if it's a 1 on 1 encounter and stare away at the ground. Looking at the floor is not anymore easy on me, and afterwards I'm disappointed in myself. It feels good to potentially say hi to someone that might not otherwise hear it. Maybe I'm putting to much value on a simple interaction, or I'm simply pleading for a hello too... but I try to think even the small things matter like this.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what we need for practice & interest*

is to be in a different country

I have but can't quite remember what I saw by eyes:nerd:

maybe the zones, classes you mix with

I think of people as animals, really. All behaving the same.
Eyes of horse, chimp, tiger, giraffe, depending on proximity

I say EYES
not the telephone

face. body. the tone of vocal chords is how I decide if I like / hate 'em, secondary to knowing people. Squeeaking tweetypie on TV doing the weather, waving hands-all-over we don't need voice! We've got Eyes!! so does the other person's to look at


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't look at their eyes, I might say "hello", sometimes I just walk past without saying anything.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. I always give eye contact... say Hi or smile.

dozens and dozens of people I don't know smile give eye contact or speak to me. Lol... must be something about me


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh ****, I voted before looking at the post. Please disregard me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you're kind of supposed to avoid eye contact with strangers. They always look at you kinda weird if you stare straight into their eyes like you want to make love to them.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't really look people in the eyes unless we are talking. If you happen to make eye contact with a random person it just feels weird. When I'm out I generally avoid looking at people, and try to look at my phone or something else.


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

If I'm feeling particularly confident that day I'll make eye contact and smile but if I feel like **** or look like **** I'm probably gonna ghost thru the hallway as fast as possible while avoiding contact.


----------



## areyousatisfied (Oct 12, 2015)

I always glue my eyes to my phone in order to avoid making eye contact. Every so often I'll look down at my feet or above me for a split second to make sure I'm not about to walk into something or fling myself into traffic..


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, sometimes. I even give a smile which I find weird, its like its intuitive. I rarely smiled in my early teenage years.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Its a yes and no thing, depending on how I am feeling. I do try to make eye contact with women I might find attractive though, although it's just looking as I walk past.


----------

